
Ask HN: Name of current web design trends (with more whitespaces and white)? - johnx123-up
For example, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.clickbank.com&#x2F; &amp; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;statickit.com&#x2F; have more white color and whitespaces
======
ipnon
This seems to be cutting edge web design. You would need to follow the
trendsetters directly to get a name. They may not have even named it yet. Try
emailing the websites admins.

~~~
johnx123-up
Thank you

------
runawaybottle
It’s called copy-cat culture. It exists in just about every facet of human
society.

------
quickthrower2
“Inspired by Bootstrap”

